
Ask HN: What is the easiest way for a non-coder to deploy a simple CRUD website? - bkfh
I&#x27;m pretty good with stitching together static HTML and CSS to build basic websites, but when it comes to adding CRUD capabilites, I struggle to find a simple way of doing this.<p>Lately I fell in love with Netlify to easily bring static websites online. However to build a simple, extendable job site MVP, I&#x27;m now looking into either NetlifyCMS -or- Liftoff to pull content from Airtable (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;postlight&#x2F;liftoff)<p>However, before I go heads down and try to make all this work, I wanted to see if there is any other way that I&#x27;m missing to build a simple website with CRUD capabilities?<p>I looked into Sheet2Site but realized that I can only use pre-defined templates which rules out this option. Having a my customized design is important.
======
andreyazimov
Hey, this is Andrey from Sheet2Site. I have API
[https://www.sheet2site.com/dev/](https://www.sheet2site.com/dev/) so if you
have your design in HTML/CSS ping me in chat and I will help you to connect.

------
busymichael
There are several wordpress plugins that add CRUD functionality to WP. I would
do that.

------
thedevindevops
Just to check, are you ruling out hiring a freelancer?

~~~
bkfh
Yes

